# Extracting and Filtering ?? Keeping it simple?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a two frame extractor and am wondering if it is so simple as to put the uncapped frames in and turn the crack...slowly at first then turn them over and do the other side. I have always crushed the comb since I have had little honey to process. ANY COMMENTS or HELPFUL HINTS before I start extracting?
ALSO, when I filter, what is the best, cheapest filter? I tried panty hose, but there is still a very small amount of foreign matter on top of the honey when I crush the comb and filter.
THANKS!
Jason


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

ive tried a hand crank one before and will never again!! too much work
my husband did the cranking while i sat on top of it to hold it down it took forever and still didnt seem like all the honey came out that should've


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You always get some "scum" on the top. Air bubbles, bee parts. Just skim it off. Put a sheet of saran wrap on it and peel it off or skim it with a spatula.

I just use a screen wire and let the pollen and other small bits through. Then skim the top.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

"I have a two frame extractor and am wondering if it is so simple as to put the uncapped frames in and turn the crack...slowly at first then turn them over and do the other side."

Pretty much, that's it.

"ALSO, when I filter, what is the best, cheapest filter? I tried panty hose, but there is still a very small amount of foreign matter on top of the honey when I crush the comb and filter."

I use a double strainer with cheese cloth as a primary to take out most of the large stuff. You can get it pretty clean with just gravity filtering.


----------

